# COMMENTS ON THROTTLESTOP LOG FILE FOR I7 7700HQ



## furkandurdu (Nov 23, 2020)

hello eveyone i just signed the forum im not sure if its the correct place to ask but, is there anything wrong with my CPU (i7 7700hq + gtx 1070)

i use clevo pa71hs-g laptop

as you know i7 7700 hq has 45 watts tdp but seems like mine doesnt wanna go over 20 which i didnt really do anything to limit that... thanks for the help!IT

EDIT: i forgot to mention an important thing that, when i am doing a benchmark on throttlestop, the power does very natural you know it goes around 42-43-44 watts etc so this thing only occurs when im playing games...


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 23, 2020)

You seem to be playing a game between 02:43:53 and 02:53:50. The Nvidia GPU is loaded and running at a good speed. You are correct that the CPU is only running at 20W to 25W while playing this game. The game you are playing is not fully loading your 4 core hyper threaded CPU. It does not need to use all 8 available threads simultaneously. A benchmark test like Cinebench or the TS Bench test can fully load your CPU but many games do not.

If you look at the Multi column in the log file during this time period, the CPU multiplier is 34 or better during the entire time. You CPU is not throttling at all. It is running at its full rated speed without any issues. Even when fully loaded, it is staying under the 45W TDP limit and it is running at a steady 34.00 multiplier. Nothing to worry about.

If you run a more stressful test like Cinebench R20, you might see power consumption exceed 45W. 








						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




This might cause some power limit throttling. If Cinebench does not put you over the turbo power limit, some Prime95 Small FFTs testing certainly will. 





						GIMPS - Free Prime95 software downloads - PrimeNet
					

GIMPS has free software available for Windows, Linux, FreeBSD, Mac OSX. Contribute to the effort by using your computer's spare processing power.




					www.mersenne.org
				




Upgrade to ThrottleStop 9.2. The version you are using has a memory leak so it might glitch out over time.


----------



## furkandurdu (Nov 23, 2020)

first of all, thank you very much for the reply, i have learned a lot from you over the years 





unclewebb said:


> The game you are playing is not fully loading your 4 core hyper threaded CPU. It does not need to use all 8 available threads simultaneously.



so for this, i really have no idea thats why i am asking that, can a game(which was the WRC9 for this case) use "4 cores" but it might not want to use all the "8 threads" ? and so thats why power doesnt exceed 20-25 watt band ? 

and as an extention of my question, this game (games actually) sometimes does some FPS drops from solid 75FPS to 45-50FPS for maybe 30 seconds, do you think this 20 watt thing can cause this ? 



lastly, it doesnt exactly seem relevant but, as you know Clevo has its contol center, which is basically the same with monster control center, and when i buy this laptop it had a default RAM overclock (im really not sure if its an actual overclock like there is no extra voltage after all, but yea it was the default DIMM profile setting so i should just put the screenshot here) and somehow i turned that RAM overclock setting off, like it was months ago, and since i somehow turned on that setting again, i saw those weird voltages, before that(when the ram is not overclocked) the voltages at these games was normal(around 40-45 you know), what do you think about this, am i missing something or do you think im just delusional and seeing problems that dont exist at all  ...

this is the dimm profile screen i talked about, is it even an overclock ?? i really dont know







again, thanks a lot!!

hello again, now here is my cinebench r20 results;

 those max temps shown in the throttlestop is not the max tempratures of cinebench test, cinebench maxed only 80 degrees celcius, those 89 degrees are from prime95;

and also cinebench maxed 45.1 watts so its barely over the manifacturers long term turbo power limit,


but on the other hand, prime95 literally penetrated all the limits i have, first it hit 51-52 watts then i saw from limits reasons PL1 and EDP OTHER are flashing red, and the tempratures vere about 85-89 degrees, so it basically throttled from turbo power limit, now as i showed above, i changed my long term turbo power limit to the 50 watts and i didnt touch the short term limit, it was already 56watts 

so, should i be concerned about this ? i am basically having turbo power limit throttling when its above 50 watts, but frankly, no program or game is capable of consuming over 50 watts in my laptop (except prime95) , so should i increase that limit ?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 24, 2020)

furkandurdu said:


> except prime95


Prime95 is a stress test. It loads a CPU more thoroughly compared to most real world apps that people use. Your power limits are fine for playing games.

The power a CPU consumes while playing a game is not important as long as your CPU is running at its full rated speed. Your CPU is not showing any signs of throttling. The game you are playing is not programmed to use all 8 threads at the same time. Many games are like that.

Somewhere around 1700 in Cinebench R20 seems to be normal for a 7700HQ.





						Intel Core i7-7700HQ Benchmark, Test and specs
					

Intel Core i7-7700HQ benchmark results and review of this cpu with specs including the number of cores, threads, memory bandwidth, pcie lanes and power consumption. Benchmarks in Cinebench R23 and Geekbench 5




					www.cpu-monkey.com
				




If you are having FPS drops for 30 seconds, check your log file to see what is going on. The CPU seems OK. The ThrottleStop log file also keeps track of the Nvidia GPU speed so you can check to see if the GPU is throttling. It might be the GPU that is causing this problem.



furkandurdu said:


> i really dont know


Me neither. Not sure about your CPU Memory Overclocking program. I have never used that program before. Maybe you can find a forum that has another user with your laptop model so you can see how this program is setup on his computer.


----------



## furkandurdu (Nov 24, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Prime95 is a stress test. It loads a CPU more thoroughly compared to most real world apps that people use. Your power limits are fine for playing games.
> 
> The power a CPU consumes while playing a game is not important as long as your CPU is running at its full rated speed. Your CPU is not showing any signs of throttling. The game you are playing is not programmed to use all 8 threads at the same time. Many games are like that.
> 
> ...





thank you very much! its been a very big help...


----------

